# auch dadurch entstünden, das den Tränen keinen freien Lauf gelassen werde (dass)



## chalid52

Hallo, ich habe hier einen Satz von einem Buch.

"In den 1950er Jahren glaubten verschiedene Schulen der Psychotherapie, dass psychosomatische Krankheiten auch dadurch entstünden, *das* den Tränen keinen freien Lauf gelassen werde."

Es ist doch Relativsatz, oder? 
wenn ja, dann muss "das" hier auf ein Wort in Hauptsatz beziehen, aber ich habe kein neutrales Wort im Hauptsatz gefunden.

Worauf bezieht sich "das" in diesem Satz? 


MfG. Chalid52


----------



## berndf

chalid52 said:


> Es ist doch Relativsatz, oder?


Nein, *das *ist ein Schreibfehler, es muß *dass* heißen.


----------



## perpend

Ich stimme bernd zu. Für mich wäre z.B. "indem" besser als "dass" an der Stelle.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist "dass" richtig.

Es ist kein "Relativsatz".


----------



## bearded

> perpend:
> Für mich wäre ..'indem' besser als 'dass' an der Stelle


Deine Aussage lässt eine Ungewissheit in meinem Geist entstehen:  ist nach dem Korrelat 'dadurch' die Konjunktion 'indem' zulässig, oder nur 'dass'? (_Auch dadurch, indem... _oder nur _auch dadurch, dass..._?).
An die Muttersprachler meinen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich verwende nur "dadurch, dass". "Dadurch, indem" klingt nicht idiomatisch.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich verwende nur "dadurch, dass". "Dadurch, indem" klingt nicht idiomatisch.


Dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## Gilkano

Ich hab' jetzt geschlagene drei Minuten auf den Satz gestarrt, bis ich endlich begriffen hatte, was mich daran stört (unabhängig von der Ausgangsfrage/dem dass-Fehler). Seltsamerweise klingt "*keinen freien* Lauf" hier fast plausibel, es müsste aber doch eigentlich heißen:


> ... dass den Tränen *kein freier* Lauf gelassen werde.



Der negierte freie Lauf muss doch im Nominativ, nicht im Akkusativ stehen - oder hab' ich gerade ein Brett vorm Kopf?


----------



## perpend

Du bist nicht alleine, was Logik in dem Satz betrifft.


----------



## berndf

Gilkano said:


> Der negierte freie Lauf muss doch im Nominativ, nicht im Akkusativ stehen - oder hab' ich gerade ein Brett vorm Kopf?


Verstehe ich nicht. Warum soll die Negation _kein-_ den Kasus ändern?


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Warum soll die Negation _kein-_ den Kasus ändern?


Eben: ''gelassen werde'' ist doch passiv, nicht? Es ist nicht die Negation 'kein', die den Kasus ändert.  Der freie Lauf ist hier das Subjekt.


----------



## manfy

Ja, mit der Negation hat das nix zu tun, denn:
Ich lasse den Hunden freien Lauf.
Den Hunden [Dativ-O] wird freier Lauf [Su] gelassen.

Vergleichssatz:
Ich [Su] repariere den Wagen. [Akk-O]
Der Wagen [Su] wird repariert.
Es [Su] wird der Wagen [Nominativ] repariert.

Ich kenne die Grammatikterminologie dazu nicht (vlt Nominativergänzung?? zum Prädikat???), aber es hat wohl irgendwie mit dem Passiv zu tun! 

PS: [Su] = Subjekt, denn "S in square bracket"  wird von der software *sonderbarerweise *durchstrichen !!


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Ja, mit der Negation hat das nix zu tun, denn:
> Ich lasse den Hunden freien Lauf.
> Den Hunden [Dativ-O] wird freier Lauf [Su] gelassen.




PS: [ S ] heißt "strike through".


----------



## Gilkano

berndf said:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Warum soll die Negation _kein-_ den Kasus ändern?


Du und manfy habt natürlich völlig recht. Die Negation hat keinen Einfluss auf den Kasus. War bloß 'ne dämlich um- und missverständliche Formulierung meinerseits. Sorry.


----------



## berndf

Gilkano said:


> Du und manfy habt natürlich völlig recht. Die Negation hat keinen Einfluss auf den Kasus. War bloß 'ne dämlich um- und missverständliche Formulierung meinerseits. Sorry.


Alles klar.


----------



## perpend

Something is still amiss. There aren't enough sentences provided surrounding the context.

What is the source?


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Ich verwende nur "dadurch, dass". "Dadurch, indem" klingt nicht idiomatisch.


Nicht idiomatisch OK, aber auch grammatisch falsch? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Something is still amiss. There aren't enough sentences provided surrounding the context.
> 
> What is the source?


I disagree. The sentence is completely unambiguous.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Nicht idiomatisch OK, aber auch grammatisch *falsch*? Danke im Voraus.


Ich würde sagen:_ Ja_.


----------



## bearded

Ich weiss, dass es die Bedeutung ändern würde (temporal statt kausal), aber würde das Korrelat _dann - _anstelle von _dadurch - _es ermöglichen, die Konjunktion _indem _zu verwenden? ..._Krankheiten auch dann entstünden, indem den Tränen kein freier Lauf gelassen würde?? _Oder ist nach 'dann' nur 'wenn' zulässig?


----------



## berndf

_Indem _hat überhaupt kein Korrelat im Hauptsatz:
_Indem der den Beamten bestach, machte er sich strafbar.
Er machte sich dadurch strafbar, dass er den Beamten bestach._


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> das Korrelat _dann - _anstelle von _dadurch - _es ermöglichen, die Konjunktion _indem _zu verwenden?


Ja, das Weglassen von "dadurch" ermöglicht die Verwendung von "indem".

Das Einfügen von "dann" ist dafür nicht nötig. Wenn es passt, kannst du aber zusätzlich "dann" verwenden. Es ist aber KEIN Korrelat zu "indem".


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _Indem _hat überhaupt kein Korrelat im Hauptsatz:
> _Indem der den Beamten bestach, machte er sich strafbar.
> Er machte sich dadurch strafbar, dass er den Beamten bestach._


Also _Er machte sich dann strafbar, indem er den Beamten bestach _ist gar nicht möglich?

EDIT: cross-posted with Kajjo.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Also _Er machte sich dann strafbar, indem er den Beamten bestach _ist gar nicht möglich?
> 
> EDIT: cross-posted with Kajjo.


Doch, wie gesagt, absolut möglich und völlig problemlos -- wenn das "dann" zum vorausgehenden Satz passen würde. Das "dann" hat aber nichts mit "indem" zu tun.

_Erst überschritt er die Grenzen des Anstands, dann machte er sich strafbar, indem er den Beamten bestach._


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Also _Er machte sich dann strafbar, indem er den Beamten bestach _ist gar nicht möglich?


Ja, das _dann _wäre in diesem konkreten Satz sinnlos. Wie von Kajjo gesagt: Im Allgemeinen kann natürlich _dann_ im Hauptsatz vorkommen, muss aber eine eigenständige Bedeutung haben. Mit _indem _hat es nichts zu tun.


Kajjo said:


> Doch, wie gesagt, absolut möglich und völlig problemlos


In diesem konkreten Satz aber eben nicht.


----------



## bearded

Alles klar
Vielen Dank, berndf und Kajjo.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> In diesem konkreten Satz aber eben nicht.


Da sind wir uns einig. In dem konkreten Satz ergibt "dann" keinen Sinn.


----------



## manfy

Kajjo said:


> Da sind wir uns einig. In dem konkreten Satz ergibt "dann" keinen Sinn.


 
 Als Partikel/Korrelat ergibt "dann" hier keinen Sinn, aber als normales temporales Adverb im Sinne von "später/irgendwann danach" ist es doch vollkommen in Ordnung:
"_Er machte sich später (=dann) strafbar, indem er den Beamten bestach _"


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> Als Partikel/Korrelat ergibt "dann" hier keinen Sinn, aber als normales temporales Adverb im Sinne von "später/irgendwann danach" ist es doch vollkommen in Ordnung:
> "_Er machte sich später (=dann) strafbar, indem er den Beamten bestach _"


Dann will ich auch Dir danken, _indem _ich Deine Präzision zu schätzen weiß.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Dann will ich auch Dir danken, _indem _ich Deine Präzision zu schätzen weiß.


Ich habe schon so etwas geahnt. Dieser Satz zeigt, dass die die Bedeutung von _indem_ nicht ganz richtig verstanden hast. _Indem_ beschreibt keine Begründung oder Ursache, es bedeutet nicht _weil_.

_Indem _beschreibt eine logische Subklassenbeziehung, es beschreibt Identität. _Indem der den Beamten bestach, machte er sich strafbar _beschreibt, dass Bestechung eine Straftat ist und nicht, dass Bestechung eine Straftat verursacht.


----------



## bearded

Ach Du meine Güte, ich hatte es doch eigens geschrieben, um ironisch zu sein.
Deine und Kajjo's Erklärungen waren eindeutig gewesen.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Ach Du meine Güte, ich hatte es doch eigens geschrieben, um ironisch zu sein.
> Deine und Kajjo's Erklärungen waren eindeutig gewesen.


Ist Dir denn jetzt klar, warum Dein Satz _Dann will ich auch Dir danken, *indem *ich Deine Präzision zu schätzen weiß_ falsch ist und es _weil _statt_ indem _heißen muss (Dein Wortspiel also nicht funktioniert)? Das ist zum Verständnis dessen, was Kajjo und ich geschrieben haben, nämlich durchaus wichtig.


----------



## bearded

Ja, berndf, vielen Dank. Nachdem ich Deine und Kajjos Erklärungen gelesen hatte, war es mir klar. Als aber dann noch manfys Beitrag kam, wollte ich ihm einerseits danken und ihm aber gleichzeitig klarmachen, dass seine Präzision sozusagen überflüssig war (aber ich wollte ihn nicht beleidigen). Also entschied ich mich für einen ironischen Satz - als ob ich nichts verstanden hätte.. Es tut mir leid, dass es so nicht funktioniert hat, denn meine 'Ironie' war anscheinend nicht so offensichtlich.
Ich bin Dir sehr dankbar, dass Du Dich vergewissern wolltest, dass ich auch alles richtig verstanden habe.


----------

